
Our office had awful music. So I built this. Thoughts? - iamchristill
http://www.mediablazegroup.com/projectveto/
======
vibrato
I will never again work in an office with music if I can help it. First was
the elevator music in a cube farm job, then the dubstep and rap in a small,
young office.

The author writes, " because (in my opinion) there’s nothing worse than being
forced to listen to Metallica when trying to do, well, pretty much anything."

For me, Metallica is nearly optimal. I understand the other perspective, which
is why I don't support metallica being played to a whole office. I expect the
same courtesy from people who have different taste.

------
dzaragozar
Wouldn't it be better to provide each person with headphones? So they can
listen to whatever they want.

~~~
copperx
That's the right solution.

~~~
iamchristill
It may well be. But this was more fun!

------
c1ehman
Cool idea but be careful about publicly admitting to using consumer licensed
music (Spotify) in a business setting.

Because your company is playing music for your staff it is considered "Public
Performance" and therefore falls under a different royalty rate.

More info here:
[http://www.ascap.com/licensing/licensingfaq.aspx#general](http://www.ascap.com/licensing/licensingfaq.aspx#general)

------
maxxxxx
How about no music?

------
anexprogrammer
Ah, yet another site that needs JS just _to read text._

This is not the progress I was looking for.

------
sotaan
very cool! It would be nice to see your code.

